# Hows your grass growing



## Royd Wood (Mar 23, 2012)

Well everything seems to have survived the non winter including weeds flies and bugs. The little man with his spray paint came the other night as everywhere has turned from a dirty yellow brown to a beautiful green which for this time of year is almost crazy. My pasture is growing faster each day but I will have to see if my top up grass seed takes. Normally I top up when the last few frosts are around but we haven't had frosts for weeks and weeks so I just went out and spread it using my buddies ATV with a dandy little sower fitted to the back and hooked up to the battery. At last we should get some rain tonight which will help as we are already a dust bowl here.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

Our grass looks pretty good.  There are several blades peeking up there and there through all the chickweed.



Chickweed........AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!  Hate the stuff.  Been pullin and pullin and pullin.........it grows faster than I can pull!


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 24, 2012)

Grass has been returning here too.  Where I am, it returns in the autuumn instead of the spring, after being scorched for three months straight. Things are looking nice down by the chicken pen.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

I can not think of a time where we have had to mow in March before and it is time to mow for the second time. One farmer even planted 5 acres of corn just so he could say he has planted in March once in his life. I have bug bites and cob webs everywhere in my barn. I have a feeling I am not going to like this summer much. We are going to be over ran with bugs. I hope we get a nice frost still and it kills off some bugs. We were the hottest city in the US a few days ago is what the news said. Little Fort Wayne, Indiana was hotter then TX, AZ, FL, LA, and NM can you believe that.


----------

